# Adams Avatar



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 26, 2005)

Now this is kinda deceitful. It looks like Adam went back a few years to find this one. Plus he still needs a hair cut. Are you sure you were a straight kid? I would profile you and pull you over if I was a policeman. 









[Edited on 1-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Which pic are you trying to grab as Tripod wont allow hotlinking.

I posted my most recent pic as my new avatar. And am I being insulted?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 26, 2005)

You have more gray in this picture. You are a liar! Are we having some mid life crisis?

LAUGH OUT LOUD!

[Edited on 1-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh I died my hair black, I posted about that a while ago.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> You have more gray in this picture. You are a liar! Are we having some mid life crisis?



Here's Adam's secret:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 26, 2005)

If a hoary head is something to be proud of, what is going on?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey, I am only 35 so if I don't want the grey hair of a 50 year old can you blame me?

Even the Scriptures don´t word it very sensitively! 

Prov 20:29The glory of young men is their strength: and the beauty of old men is the grey head.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 26, 2005)

I also repent for slander Adam...the age thing.....You are still a liar though. Your hair isn't naturally black.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Never said it was naturally black, the day I dyed it I posted a pic here. I said I looked like a Jedi Knight and we all had a good laugh about it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 26, 2005)

Okay... I repent for slander and assumption and for speaking to quickly and to much.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Okay... I repent for slander and assumption and for speaking to quickly and to much.



But it was fun.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey, I can't be teased or proded, I live with 11 teen age girls!


----------



## gwine (Jan 27, 2005)

> Hey, I am only 35 so if I don't want the grey hair of a 50 year old can you blame me?



Not all 50 year olds have grey hair. Even in their beards. If you don't believe me, ask maxdetail.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> 
> > Hey, I am only 35 so if I don't want the grey hair of a 50 year old can you blame me?
> ...



Yea, I know but I just went with an age that would make (for me anyways) having signifigant grey hair acceptable.


----------



## ANT (Jan 27, 2005)

All my life (at least since I was sixteen or seventeen), I have waited for the day when either my hair goes gray or I go bald. I just do not like having hair on my head and if I had gray hair, I could always brag about being wise. 

I think being in my 50s will be the perfect age.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Adam put the wife and family back up, PLEASE!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

You guys are making me laugh...and that's a very good thing!! :bigsmile:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Adam put the wife and family back up, PLEASE!



I will do that for you. Doesn't he look like a Mans Man here.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

No, I like the one he had before, medium length gray hair, wife, daughter, and cat...
In his new one he looks like a gangsta wannabe!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

> In his new one he looks like a gangsta wannabe!



*YIKES!*


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> In his new one he looks like a gangsta wannabe!



Makes my dog hid under the bed!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Man, lucky for you people I don't have self esteem issues!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Man, lucky for you people I don't have self esteem issues!



Oh, we're just fun-in' with ya, brother!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

I know, I am playing along.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I know, I am playing along.



But, seriously, dude, your avatar is scaring my dog!! 

So you're Braves' fan! Well, my friend, I'm a dye in the wool St. Louis Cardinals fan and have been since the days of Stan Musial!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

Good thing you can't see my pictures. I have self esteem issues. Plus you would think I was a trouble maker.

[Edited on 1-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Good thing you can't see my pictures. I have self esteem issues.



I thought that WAS your picture!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

I wonder if anyone else has been hassled so much for their avatar. Let's start a pick on your avatar thread and make fun of people. Doesn't that sound theologically fun. We can sanctify it somehow.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I wonder if anyone else has been hassled so much for their avatar. Let's start a pick on your avatar thread and make fun of people. Doesn't that sound theologically fun. We can sanctify it somehow.



Do you think the administrators will let us get away with it?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

How about this one?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

You his bodyguard?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll pick on my own...she was beheaded


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> How about this one?



Yeah, right! Bush 100% Calvinist? And I'm the King of England!! 

Nice suit, Adam.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Do you know what you call a former Presidents son who started out an Episcopalian, became active with Presbyterians, and is a member of the Methodist denomination now? A Politician....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

drumroll...da dum!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Happy now?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Happy now?



Hmmm...I see you shaved, but your hair is still long.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

are we gender confused?

Naw, seriously, I like that one!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

Yep, that is a picture of me a few years ago. Are you scared yet?

[Edited on 1-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

It's Alisha (daughter) when she was little. We have very few pics of her at that age. That one is my favorite.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



Did I ever meet you on the wrestling circuit?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Is that you Randy?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

I believe Randy has since shaved his hair off, but yea that's him. That's why he's giving me such a hard time.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

This is me now.








[Edited on 1-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Yep, that is a picture of me a few years ago. Are you scared yet?



Now _*I*_ am under the bed with my dog!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Randy, I think your pic may be too big to show up as all I can see is the mark up link for it.

I shrunk it, here ya go;


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Adam. BTW. My hair and beard are growing back.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

You gonna have a beard like your avatar?:bigsmile:


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

That your boys in the pic, Randy? Fine looking boys you got there, if they are.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

My boys. I Want a beard like Ryles or Dabneys. The inbetween stage is rather cheesy though.







[Edited on 1-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Randy, you look like someone my hubby grew up with, so I'm not scared


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> My boys.



God has made you a rich man then!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

Absolutely. I am More greatful than you know.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2005)

Cool Beard. I bet it gets real messy when you eat a chowder!

[Edited on 1-27-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Cool Beard. I bet it gets real messy when you eat a chowder!
> 
> [Edited on 1-27-2005 by Scott Bushey]



I have a strong dislike for seafood. But it catches chili pretty good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Cool Beard. [Edited on 1-27-2005 by Scott Bushey]





I always wondered what Dabney looked like in color. Now I know! :bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Now if only I had my hubby black straw hat and suspenders...oh and sack jacket...shave off your mustache...and you'd be dutchified!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

I am dutch/german


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

ducthified=amish mennonite


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

German/Irish with mix of Native American and some others. Irish side of the family has been in America for a very long time, some 350 years. The German side for only about 140 years. 

I had a beard once, but I could NEVER grow a beard like yours, Randy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

no one gets it!


----------

